# Mild Cigar recommendations?



## Tennessee Slim (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Guys, I want to get a box of cigars for one of my good friends. He is new to the game and he likes VERY mild cigars. Im slowly workin him into the medium stuff, but I want his first box to be what he really likes. So any suggestions on a VERY mild cigar would be great. Size dosent really matter.
Thanks,
Slim


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Casa Toranos by Carlos Torano are regarded as some of the best mild cigars out there. They are mild, yet still have a lot of flavor.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Maria Guerrero either Toro or Robusto. Mild, but full flavored.


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Depending on how good a friend he is, RyJ Vintage is a great smoke. They aren't cheap, but they have a beautiful golden wrapper, burn and draw great, and even though they are mild it doesn't mean they're tastless. A really nice smoke.


----------



## jeffjt (Mar 22, 2006)

i definitely agree with islesfan about the RyJ vintage. i also like the RP connecticut and for a cheaper one, the Cu-Avana.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

They don't get much milder than Macanudo or Helix 550. Both very mild, but still with some flavor.


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

A year or so ago I would have said monte platinum, but they changed the blend away from being mild. Perhaps try the Sherpa line. You might also like the Rocky Patel Edge Lite.

Have also heard the macanudos are also known for being mild, so I second that one too.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I would recommend: 

1. macanudo crystal cafe ($5)
2. padilla cedro ($4)

You can usually get the Padilla Cedros from cigarbid.com for about half retail price.


----------



## wshell (Apr 10, 2006)

Macanudos and Montecristos

both very mild with a little flavor...can burn a hole in your pocket though


----------



## Cheo Malanga (Apr 4, 2006)

ask mike, from md cigars, about his aged corona. that's great.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Cigar Hound said:


> They don't get much milder than Macanudo or Helix 550. Both very mild, but still with some flavor.


I would second the Helix,,very mild and not too expensive..

Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Agree with Helix also don't rule out Gispert.:w

:ms NCRM


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

All newbies like Macanudos.....


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd second ... or maybe third ... RyJ Vintage. Plenty mild enough for a newbie but great taste and construction.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Macs or Macs. I would hate to have to smoke Macs for the rest of my life.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Carlos Torano Casa Torano are great for a cheap smoke and if you want to spend a little more try a montecristo #2


----------



## Rituxumab (Jan 16, 2006)

I posted a similar thread a ways back. I got some good responses and tried most of them.

Give it look, put together a list, and go to the B&M and start trying some.

Worked great for me!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18694


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

Monte White - doesnt get smoother than that


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

The RyJ aniversario is a good smoke as reccomended.

I also like the RyJ Reserve Maduro. They are nice and enjoyable, but like the aniversario, they can put a dent in your wallet. 

In addition to those I think the Onyx 97' Black Prince is pretty mild for a cigar with such a dark colored wrapper. They are priced pretty resonable.

Ever give any thought to picking up something like the Mild and Mellow sampler from CI? It doesnt come in a box, its just loose cigars but it does give a decent variety for the price.


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

AVO classic ~ Great flavour. If you take out the flavour and heighten the creaminess, you will get CAO gold, which is perfect for beginners and with coffee in the morning. I suggest to stay away from Casa Torano. The cigar probably has a high rating for lot of reasons, but I find that beginners don’t like it’s straightforward tobacco flavour.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

CAO Gold is pretty mild with small hints of medium. I highly recommend it for beginners.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Gispert Churchill

Hoyo Excalibur No 1 English Claro 

Cusano 18

Those are pretty much the only mild cigars I buy anymore.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> Cusano 18


Cusano 18, of course. Unless you think this guy might marry your sister, in which case the Monte White.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I use to be a really big fan of the Montecristo White lable. It is very sweet and mild, but not boring.


----------



## Tennessee Slim (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Guys, thanks for all the help. I have decided I'm going to get my buddy a box of the Monte White lables. And also Im going to grab him 2 of the following- RyJ Vintage, Onxy 97, and a Helix 550. Also Im going to give him a Opus X so it can age, while he is growing out of these mild smokes.
 Thanks,
Slim


----------



## Cheo Malanga (Apr 4, 2006)

growing out of mild smokes?

you grow into mild smokes as you develope your pallet.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Cheo Malanga said:


> growing out of mild smokes?
> 
> You grow into mild smokes as you develope your pallet.


That was well said, Cheech.

BTW, some folks won't like a Monte White and some will, but you'll never be embarrassed by handing them out.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I have always liked the Butera Royal Vintage cigars when I want a mild cigar (creamy like cigar)


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Cheo Malanga said:


> growing out of mild smokes?
> 
> you grow into mild smokes as you develope your pallet.


Aint that the truth. I use to be into super strong smokes, JdN Antanos and Camachos. Now I hardly touch them. I look for smoothness in my smokes now. I still like them full bodied, but they have to be so smooth they can be confused for mild cigars.


----------



## diet069 (Sep 17, 2005)

Buy some Macanudos and be done with it.

Macanudo is a name that even the novice will recognize.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

5 Vegas Gold man!!!! 5 vegas gold !!!!!


----------



## jeffjt (Mar 22, 2006)

i agree with that. the 5 vegas gold are very mild.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Macanudo, 5 Vegas, Gispert, Arturo Fuente, Puros Indios (Natural).:u


----------

